# New lex strip pits



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Does anyone now who if anyone owns the strip pit ponds between new lex and moxie? I use to fish there years ago but heard they were private now and you need permission. Does any one know how to get permission? Use to catch big bass there. Thanks.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Slucas said:


> Does anyone now who if anyone owns the strip pit ponds between new lex and moxie? I use to fish there years ago but heard they were private now and you need permission. Does any one know how to get permission? Use to catch big bass there. Thanks.


They are definitely privately owned now. I can't help you on who owns it now. But I do know that about sometime around 2005 or 2006 is when the No Trespassing/Keep Out signs went up. 
I was lucky. I went there with my youngest son. Launched my 14ft. V-Bottom one early morning before sunrise. And had to relieve myself prior to climbing into the boat. That is when I seen the signs. So I had no choice but pull out and go somewhere else.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Give ODNR a call they should be able to help You out, that's where I got the info from right after it went private.
We used to Frog gig that place, it had some monsters in it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

I called them last year and they were not sure who owned it now. For a while it was called turkey ridge or something but has changed hands since then. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Asked a buddy that lives in the area, grew up there too. He didn't recognize the name but said if they were public and are now private the sheriff would likely know be wise the private owners probably have called to get people kicked out, or have them involved with trespassers. He suggested calling them and asking, apparently the sheriff is rather nice down there and willing to talk to people. That's refreshing.

Mr. A


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Slucas said:


> I called them last year and they were not sure who owned it now. For a while it was called turkey ridge or something but has changed hands since then. Thanks.


Yes, Turkey Ridge is what it was called last time I was there but that was years ago


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

The folks in the Perry county engineers office are helpful. Located just north of New Lex off the west side of 13. Go in there with the nearest address and you'll get all the ownership info you need. Josh


----------

